# Refreeze rats/mice



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Is it safe to refreeze uneaten rodents to use again the following week? I keep garter snakes, a rat snake and a BRB. Sometimes I'm left with uneaten food for numerous reasons and at the moment I give them to a friend who has a Tegu that will happily munch them, but I'd rather use them myself if I could.
Any help would be apprieciated.


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry but you can't refreeze uneaten food. If it is'nt eaten in about 8 hours then it should be disposed of.

Thanks,
Adele


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

della.g said:


> Hi,
> Sorry but you can't refreeze uneaten food. If it is'nt eaten in about 8 hours then it should be disposed of.
> 
> Thanks,
> Adele


: victory:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I personally wouldn't. I don't know why though to be honest, but i wouldn't do it with my own food so i wouldn't for the snakes.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

freezers don't kill microbes. the low temps 'simply turn them off' (suspend their animation, cryo-nap, pause) until they are warmed up. defrosted it will pick up loads of spores and what not, especially in rep enclosures, and turn into a micro breading ground. refreezing next time you take it out its still just as infested, hence why binary fission will happen faster and start sooner, so its as if its been out rotting for 18hrs

:2thumb: Simples!

Just keep that Tegu smiling :mf_dribble:


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

thanks for all the advice, I thought it best ask here before I did something daft  I may have to just get a Tegu for myself


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

do it!!
or get a blue tongued skink


----------

